# Questions on port sysutils/apt



## jerrywang (Oct 15, 2010)

From the port description, it is something like the apt in debian distribution.. I am quite familiar with debian and used debian for three years before moving to FreeBSD. So I installed that port, configure the source.list, run apt-get update.

It failed, it could not read the meta information and update at all. Or say, there is no meta information to retrieve for freebsd_i386 on the repository..

So I am curious about the utility of this port, 

1. will it provide a way to install debian software in FreeBSD?
2. Will it also manage the packages/ports installed by FreeBSD? (I highly doubt this)

So anybody has the experience of using this port (sysutils/apt) in FreeBSD and share it here?

Any help would be appreciated.

Jerry


----------



## rbelk (Oct 15, 2010)

The Apt version in ports is old. The current version in Debian Lenny is 0.7.20.2. One of the reasons Apt is in ports, is that there use to be a Debian Linux emulator in ports. I wish it was still there, I dislike RedHat.


----------

